# Does anybody here watch the Aunty?



## trading_rookie (22 March 2007)

I'd think not with the lack of posts on the brilliant doco last Sunday 'Building the Bridge' and 4 corners' report last night on the virtual reality world Second life. 

Building the bridge discussed some fascinating history I never learnt at school with NSW was on the brink of civil war. The premier Jack Lang on the left side of politics and the New Guard facist sympathisers whose biggest claim to fame was De Groot cutting the ribbon during the opening.

2nd life believe it or not has a virtual stock exchange - owned by a Melbourne stock broker. Cost him $260 to setup and was offered US48K for it in a space of 6-12 months. Has about 10 stocks trading on it


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 March 2007)

trading_rookie said:
			
		

> the brilliant doco last Sunday 'Building the Bridge' .. Building the bridge discussed some fascinating history I never learnt at school with NSW was on the brink of civil war. The premier Jack Lang on the left side of politics and the New Guard facist sympathisers whose biggest claim to fame was De Groot cutting the ribbon during the opening.



you'll right, rookie !! - that was a ripper program wasn't it ? - never realised the politics of the day was so black and white. - Lol and Lang had to rob the bank to stop the money being repaid to England lol. (at least deferring payment so that construction could continue - as I recall the story) - seriously determined man. The squarest damned jaw in the business you'd have to say.

Likewise the Opera House was the brainchild of Labour.  Just shows that Labour still have the more highly developed "edifice complex". 

Yet only the briefest mention of Jack Lang in Wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sydney_Harbour_Bridge


> The bridge was formally opened on 19 March 1932. Amongst those who attended and gave speeches were the State Governor, Sir Philip Game, the Minister for Public Works, and Ennis. The Premier of NSW, Labor politician Jack Lang, was to open the bridge by cutting a ribbon at its southern end.
> However, just as he was about to do so, a man in military uniform moved forward on horseback and slashed the ribbon with a sword, declaring the bridge to be open "in the name of His Majesty the King and the decent and respectable citizens of New South Wales". He was promptly arrested. The ribbon was hurriedly retied and Lang performed the official opening ceremony. After he did so, there was a 21-gun salute and a RAAF flypast.
> 
> The intruder was identified as Francis de Groot. He was convicted of offensive behaviour (he was fined £5)after a psychiatric test proved he was sane. De Groot was not a member of the regular Army but his uniform allowed him to blend in with the real cavalry. He was a member of a right-wing paramilitary group called the New Guard, opposed to Lang's leftist policies. This incident was one of several that Lang had with the New Guard in that year.
> ...





> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Cahill
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sydney_Opera_House
> John Joseph Cahill (21 January 1891 – 22 October 1959) was Premier of New South Wales from 1952 to 1959. He is best remembered as the Premier who approved construction on the Sydney Opera House, and for his work increasing the authority of local government in the state.
> 
> ...



Good ole Aunty - best damned 8 cents I spent today that's for sure!!
Lol - and only idiots like Santoro can fault it!! (900 questions in enquiry into ABC by senate committee or whoever) . what a deplorable person.


----------



## BradK (22 March 2007)

Another Great series by Ricky Gervais - Extras finished last night. 

Cant wait until his next offering.


----------



## Moneybags (22 March 2007)

BradK said:
			
		

> Another Great series by Ricky Gervais - Extras finished last night.
> 
> Cant wait until his next offering.




I'm with you BradK.........didn't know it was the last episode though   

MB


----------



## Kauri (22 March 2007)

BradK said:
			
		

> Another Great series by Ricky Gervais - Extras finished last night.
> 
> Cant wait until his next offering.




  One to go it seems...


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 March 2007)

every time I see him I recall his theory about why men are fascinated by cleavages lol - spoken to his date over candlelit dinner lol. - one funny dude.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seGxItTBDPQ&mode=related&search= - heaps there lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3m0qKiY_Ek&mode=related&search= sharks and nazis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHYANdzT2vI&mode=related&search= the bible


----------



## Knobby22 (22 March 2007)

Catalyst was great tonight, "The Science of dating". Good stuff.


----------



## Duckman#72 (22 March 2007)

BradK said:
			
		

> Another Great series by Ricky Gervais - Extras finished last night.
> 
> Cant wait until his next offering.




Absolute magic - his characters are unlike any other on TV!!!

The episode about Ronnie Corbett and the Award night was wonderful.

As good as The Office was - I think his character of Andy Milman in Extras was even better. By the end of the series Andy had grown and developed more. His constant battle between obtaining critical success from his peers and TV's elite on one hand and his spreading fame among the "stupid people" was wonderful. Unfortunately the series was just hitting its straps.

Duckman


----------



## Julia (23 March 2007)

I wrote letters of protest when "Backberner" finished.  

Try never to miss the 7.30 Report.

I can't imagine life without ABC Radio even more than TV.


----------



## Duckman#72 (23 March 2007)

Julia said:
			
		

> I wrote letters of protest when "Backberner" finished.
> 
> Try never to miss the 7.30 Report.
> 
> I can't imagine life without ABC Radio even more than TV.




Yeah Julia - I must admit I'm an ABC Radio junkie. I particularly love tuning into "Tony" and "The Nightlife".

By the way what is Tony's story? He talks about his "partner" a lot (and also his cat - Barbara). Married? Gay? Not that it matters but I'm just curious. 

Duckman


----------



## Julia (23 March 2007)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Yeah Julia - I must admit I'm an ABC Radio junkie. I particularly love tuning into "Tony" and "The Nightlife".
> 
> By the way what is Tony's story? He talks about his "partner" a lot (and also his cat - Barbara). Married? Gay? Not that it matters but I'm just curious.
> 
> Duckman



Hi Duckman,

Yes, I think a lot of people are curious.  I remember one night a caller actually said "you're not married, are you Tony?" and he said "Yes, I am".
Another time he clearly said that he didn't have children.  
He also frequently refers to "we went to such and such a restaurant" etc. I guess he just prefers to keep his personal life separate from his public persona, the cat being the exception.

I have been listening to him for many years and still wouldn't be able to guess which he would vote.  The mark of a good radio presenter.

Cheers
Julia


----------



## trading_rookie (23 March 2007)

> Lol and Lang had to rob the bank to stop the money being repaid to England lol. (at least deferring payment so that construction could continue - as I recall the story) –




I think payment was completed in 1986. Don’t forget though Bradfield harrassed whoever was running the state back then. So it was the conservatives who allowed him to construct his railway tunnels and knock down whatever was in the way. While it was Lang who did give him the go-head, it was the conservatives who initially said yes, but then withdrew because WWI broke out. We should be thanking the conservatives for this otherwise we wouldn’t have the hanger, we’d have some crappy looking suspension bridge ;-) I feel sorry for those middle-class who lost all because Lang allowed the unemployed to live rent free during the depression. Typical politics, can’t please all the ppl all of the time…

Can’t understand why it’s taken until the 75th birthday of the bridge for info re: the New Guard to be made available? While the rest of the world airs out it’s dirty laundry – both ‘left’ and ‘right’, it’s taken an ABC doco for most of us to hear this for the first time. I mean, we’re a stable democracy, it’s not like news re: them is gonna cause a mass sign up to a Newer Guard. 

Ps – Good to see Aussie Bradfield and not pommie Freeman credited with the bridge.



> Another Great series by Ricky Gervais - Extras finished last night.




Are you havin' a laugh? Sorry couldn’t resist! I’ve been to ABC shops twice asking when the second series is available on DVD and nothing!  I’d love to see ‘When the whistle blows’ made into a six part series.

He’s actually in the US at the moment on a comedy tour (David Letterman show) hope he comes down under. I have Animals and Politics on DVD, bloody brilliant!

Kath and Kim are starting production on season 4 – although it appears it won’t be picked up by the ABC. 

Also, spooks is on tonight – great UK spy show. And chasers is back on next Wednesday!!!

Pity that both major parties felt that the Glass House should go…there’s irony there ;-)

For all those history buffs (like me) Part 2 of building Australia is on this Sunday at 7:30 AEST. Never knew about this either, the planning and building of a major water pipe from ‘Australia’ to ‘Western Australia’…


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2007)

Rookie, origins - seems that Francis Greenway first recorded idea - so the convicts take the credit! lol - No-one had a vote in those days !!   .
(PS, you're right, competitions in 1900 - subsequently put on indefinite hold etc).    http://www.cityofsydney.nsw.gov.au/...ory/HistoricBuildings/SydneyHarbourBridge.asp

To get a feel of the mood of the people at the time... here's a poem written by CJ Dennis soon after the bridge was opened.   Poetic licence in this case includes the fact that Lady Macquarie's Chair faces South Head rather than back to the bridge lol - but I guess that's pedantry 



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.bushpoetry.com.au/masterpoets/MasterPoetsHome/DennisCJ/tabid/682/Default.aspx
> 
> Here's one of Dennis's later posts ( must be  the Harbour bridge was only built in 1932 from memory - well after WW1 when he became famous anyways.  Concerns a dream in which Dennis chats with Gov Phillip about Sydney's growth - while looking at the bridge from Lady Macquarie's chair .  This is an excerpt only
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 March 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/rn/poetica/stories/2007/1837933.htm 
"What I Heard About Iraq' 
a radio summary of the progress of the Iraqi situation  - from early days of the 2003 war to the third anniversary  (remembering we are now coming up 4th anniversary) 

Fairly long but worth a listen if you have 40 mins to spare - or just listen for 5 mins if you prefer (but gets good after 20-25 minutes).   Full of typical quotes. eg

GWB:- "I dont give a flying f*** what the polls say, I'm the president, and I do whatever I goddam please - they don't know sh**!".  

John Bolton (USA's UN delegate) : "there is no such thing as the United Nations, just a community that can be lead by the only real power that counts,  USA".



> Eliot Weinberger was born in 1949 in New York City. He's an essayist, poet, editor and translator. His work regularly appears in translation and has been published in some thirty languages.   "What I Heard About Iraq' has been adapted into a play, two cantatas, a dance performance, and art installations. It has appeared on some 100,000 websites and was performed in nearly one hundred events throughout the world on 20th March 2006, the 3rd anniversary of the invasion.


----------



## trading_rookie (27 March 2007)

> Rookie, origins - seems that Francis Greenway first recorded idea - so the convicts take the credit! lol - No-one had a vote in those days !!




Might have been the first recorded idea, but according to the doco ppl had been saying they needed a bridge since the first settlement. 

I've noted you have an interest in poetry, I've been racking my brain trying to figure out the poet and title of a poem I learnt back in high school. I thought it was called King Street - about the pawn shops and alcho's who frequented the Cross. I recall the name Kenneth Slessor as part of the ciriculum but the name of the above poet escapes me...please put me out of my misery!


----------



## Moneybags (27 March 2007)

Tuesday nights are a shocker..........how many more years do we have to be subjected to "The Bill".

Bring on Wednesday.

MB


----------



## trading_rookie (28 March 2007)

> Bring on Wednesday.




Chasers War on everthing!!!!!!!!!! Just what the doctor ordered now that Extras has finished.


----------



## Julia (28 March 2007)

trading_rookie said:


> Chasers War on everthing!!!!!!!!!! Just what the doctor ordered now that Extras has finished.




So agree.  Have taped it and am now off to watch it.  Just love this programme.


----------



## trading_rookie (29 March 2007)

The naomi tribute was a laugh, so too the analysis on today tonight and aca re: Mercedes Corby. Asking 'Judge' Enfield for a lend of his car was funny too 

Part 3 of building Australia concludes this Sunday - the constructing of a telegraph line across Aus, very timely considering the current broadband debate   Last weeks was very educational - got it wrong from the promo re: building a pipe from Australia to West Australia...was actually West Australia to an almost new state within WA called 'Aurilia' - sp?

Keep an eye out for 'Bastard Boys' the 1998 control of Australia's waterfronts, unions versus Chris Corigan and 'Curtin' - Australia's wartime PM.


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 March 2007)

you're right rookie, ripper of a program. 
don't know where else to post this so this will do :-


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200703/s1884808.htm Einfeld charged over fine claims
> Police have laid criminal charges against retired Federal Court judge Marcus Einfeld.  He has been charged with 13 offences, including perjury, perverting the course of justice and making and using false statutory declarations.
> 
> The charges were laid by detectives from Strike Force Chanter, who have been investigating allegations Einfeld gave false evidence when he successfully challenged a speeding fine in a Sydney court.  Police say the charges relate to four separate traffic offences.
> ...



just shows you what can happen when yuo ignore a speeding ticket


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 March 2007)

more on Chaser - body language segment - Sly Stallone -  "he's obviously lying when he says he likes Australia"  - lol eyes going all over the place .

Also the "Crazy Warehouse Man" (those loud ads) praying at the top of his voice, lol - or in the confessional .


----------



## Moneybags (29 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> more on Chaser - body language segment - Sly Stallone -  "he's obviously lying when he says he likes Australia"  - lol eyes going all over the place .
> 
> Also the "Crazy Warehouse Man" (those loud ads) praying at the top of his voice, lol - or in the confessional .




LOL ........yep 2020, Sly Stallone segment was very funny, and Wharehouse man........he's a favourite.

I thought the Naomi Robson segment was kinda ordinary and a bit harsh but overall a good show.

MB


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 March 2007)

Moneybags said:


> I thought the Naomi Robson segment was kinda ordinary and a bit harsh but overall a good show.



lol - i agree too,  I saw her do that "dancing with the stars" thing - she was actually quite a good sport - most refreshing spontaneity I'd ever seen from her, and she was ridiculed by the judges ,  - and lost - and took it all in gr8 sporting style.   lol - only to be the subject of Chaser. - crule bugas


----------



## Moneybags (29 March 2007)

2020,

Hate to admit it, but I saw her on "Dancing with the stars" too ( the wife likes it ) and agree that she was a good sport and was gracious in defeat.

The Chasers can be cruel as you say but usualy all in good fun........I think their segment on her went a smidge too far this time.

MB


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqzl_XFhWXo&mode=related&search= Chaser's War on Everything - Free Hugs Campaign
(hot off the press )

obviously taking the pi** out of this crazy dude, trying to prove ??? who knows lol.  (15 seconds is plenty) - looks like a good way to get your pocket picked to me .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr3x_RRJdd4  Free Hugs Campaign. (music by Sick Puppies album out April3)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SsFXQ0kmLs  Chaser McDonalds upsell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns2m-NoZX4Q  Chaser- Home Burglaries, the easy way.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSRGbBqIRk4  chasers war on everything-on the spot fines
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzDlDvFNJlc Chasers war on everything-French remake of american pie


----------



## UMike (29 March 2007)

trading_rookie said:


> Chasers War on everthing!!!!!!!!!! Just what the doctor ordered now that Extras has finished.



Bugger missed it.

Will watch it from now on.


Red Symonds in the morning on 774 is great listening also.


----------



## Julia (29 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> you're right rookie, ripper of a program.
> don't know where else to post this so this will do :-
> 
> just shows you what can happen when yuo ignore a speeding ticket




If he'd just ignored it, he wouldn't be in as much trouble as he is now, with all the lies/perjury.  All for a $70 speeding ticket!  I wonder how much his legal bill will be?  Ah but, I guess the legal services will be pro bono on account of favours called in from the past perhaps.


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 March 2007)

Julia said:


> If he'd just ignored it, he wouldn't be in as much trouble as he is now, with all the lies/perjury.



  spot on julia - I stand corrected   - many of the charges are now max 10 years in jail. etc.  You'd have to say that Chasers were brave to approach him in the first place - given his fall from "grace",  and his (presumably) barely repressed emotions on all this - lol probably itching to throw off his wig and knock someone's block off .


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyPHkJMlD0Q The Chaser - Divorce Me Clip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crQ8uMliFR4&NR=1 Chaser does the Census
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRrEfuEMmyA&mode=related&search=  Chaser Osama Bin Laden Census
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3grHjibNdA&mode=related&search= Airport Security - The Chaser
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q80RK5S3Hsw&NR=1 The Chaser - Be afraid of what you see


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7iXbWsO4ik&mode=related&search= Chaser VS. Westboro Babtist Church 
lol - this one is bludy inCREDible lol,  rofl  (hadn't seen it before)
and I thought Norm Gunston had guts lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQVLCwbFzm4&NR=1 The Chaser - Royal Easter Show  (slow to load for some reason )


----------



## trading_rookie (2 April 2007)

> and Wharehouse man........he's a favourite.




The Spruker! 

Remember reading in the paper during Cheney's visit to Sydney, they were on the banned list and weren't allowed anywhere near him! 



> Bugger missed it.
> 
> Will watch it from now on.




Repeated on Fridays...infact last yr you could download episodes from their website...


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 April 2007)

UMike said:


> Bugger missed it.  Will watch it from now on.



UMike, 9pm


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 April 2007)

lol - one of the best ever  - on again on Friday 
The phonecall on the bus discussing his medical problem of a bent penis  lol.

I was expecting em to take up the joke (maybe I'm the only one who noticed) ... Thorpedo has testosterone buildup when he had a broken right hand lol.  (I'm sure Thorpey would laugh )


----------



## Moneybags (4 April 2007)

2020,

Yeah a very funny episode.

These guys wont get away with much soon as everyone will recognize them.

Blind taxi driver.........LOL.

MB


----------



## bel532 (4 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> you're right rookie, ripper of a program.
> don't know where else to post this so this will do :-
> 
> just shows you what can happen when yuo ignore a speeding ticket




"Today's a sad day for society, when a vindictive and jealous woman destroys a man's life, the life of a man who's given his life to bettering humankind," she said.

'She' obviously does not understand that no one is above the law, not even a judge. Einfeld didn't teach her very well, or maybe he thought that because 'he has given his life to bettering mankind' (a subjective opinion of this lady friend) he was 'above the law'. He should have known better.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 April 2007)

ABC doing a re-enactment of Hicks case   on now


----------



## bel532 (5 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> ABC doing a re-enactment of Hicks case   on now




Does that include a 're-anactment' of his time in the company of terrorists in the old Yugoslavia and Afghanistan?

I'd like to see that!


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 April 2007)

bel532 said:


> Does that include a 're-anactment' of his time in the company of terrorists in the old Yugoslavia and Afghanistan? I'd like to see that!



Actually a reenactment of his interview with Aust Federal Police at Guantanamlo several years back.
Mainly Afghanistan. plus comments by various pollies and military people and other interested parties 
4 corners. it was repeat of Monday night.  

ABC site gives the following transcript....  http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/content/2007/s1887902.htm
I'll (probably) post more on Hicks thread (the "bear pit" lol) rather than get political on old Aunty's thread here.  
Might do that over the weekend - no urgency any more lol, we simply count down to the election , .... and Hicks release conveniently - and purely coincidentally - a month or so later


----------



## trading_rookie (5 April 2007)

> ABC doing a re-enactment of Hicks case  on now




Interesting indeed wasn't it. So he did 4 training courses with al-Queda...sorry 'Taliban' with Intelligence gathering his last. According to him 'anyone' could go over there and further their training!!! What a laugh.

I found it hilarious when he stated the reason he left Pakistan to go back to Afghanistan was to pick up his belongings!!!!! Obviously his wardrobe means more than his life, that he could lose to that angry mob of Northern Alliance...

Being quizzed on Israel...don't know much but that seems to contradict his view on Jews in the letters that he sent his father...to blame it all on 'coming from Adelaide' was classic, just a wet behind the ears lad who was after adventure!!! Pity they didn't push him more on his time with the KLA...geez this was more entertaining than Chasers!


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 April 2007)

chaser's war - recycled water - lol blindfold taste test - and when people see the water it's dirty brown lol.

or the desalinated water - with a bludy gr8 fish in it 

or the blind taxi driver - complete with seeing eye dog in the back seat when you picks you up at the rank, lol , (rofl)


----------



## bel532 (6 April 2007)

trading_rookie said:


> I'd think not with the lack of posts on the brilliant doco last Sunday 'Building the Bridge' and 4 corners' report last night on the virtual reality world Second life.
> 
> Building the bridge discussed some fascinating history I never learnt at school with NSW was on the brink of civil war. The premier Jack Lang on the left side of politics and the New Guard facist sympathisers whose biggest claim to fame was De Groot cutting the ribbon during the opening.
> 
> 2nd life believe it or not has a virtual stock exchange - owned by a Melbourne stock broker. Cost him $260 to setup and was offered US48K for it in a space of 6-12 months. Has about 10 stocks trading on it




Yes great program and also the one that followed about Stuarts Track, which, conicidentally, I am currently reading.

The ABC, now that 'born again Leftie' Maxine  has left the ABC it should 'clean the stables' and give someone else the job of runnning the 7.30 Report, preferably someone who does not have the heavy left wing bias of the current presenter, a bias so heavy it would shame the Leaning Tower of Pisa!


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 April 2007)

trading_rookie said:


> geez this was more entertaining than Chasers!



Chasers did a bit on him actually


----------



## Julia (6 April 2007)

bel532 said:


> The ABC, now that 'born again Leftie' Maxine  has left the ABC it should 'clean the stables' and give someone else the job of runnning the 7.30 Report, preferably someone who does not have the heavy left wing bias of the current presenter, a bias so heavy it would shame the Leaning Tower of Pisa!




While, I wouldn't dispute the general left leaning of the ABC, especially Radio National, I think Kerry O'Brien does a pretty good job of being tough on both sides in interviews.  I've never seen any other interviewer who is as persistent and invulnerable to obfuscation.  Who do you think would do this job better, Bel?


----------



## bel532 (6 April 2007)

Julia said:


> While, I wouldn't dispute the general left leaning of the ABC, especially Radio National, I think Kerry O'Brien does a pretty good job of being tough on both sides in interviews.  I've never seen any other interviewer who is as persistent and invulnerable to obfuscation.  Who do you think would do this job better, Bel?




Tony Jones form Lateline.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 April 2007)

Santoro has conspiracy theories about the ABC as well lol - and look where it got him   which (alleged) corruption/trading scandal/etc do you want to pick. He sure was speaking from the unbiased moral high ground, wasn't he ?!!! lol.
joke Joyce  

"Disgraced Santoro quits the Senate" http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/disgraced-santoro-quits-the-senate/2007/03/21/1174153072940.html

Notice how I use other-than-ABC reference 

HEY bel, were you one of the ones who closed down Glasshouse !! shame  ! 
Please bel, please leave Chasers alone. - they're only making us laugh - they're only joking - it's called satire, ok?  and it's good for you  - give it a try, you might like it .

hey bel, you are officially invited to post any corrections here IMMEDIATELY you hear of any bias on the ABC ok?
and I'm sure that you'll be able to find a good alternative source for your reliable counter-opinion.


----------



## Julia (6 April 2007)

bel532 said:


> Tony Jones form Lateline.




I'd have to totally disagree here.  I've seen several interviewees just walk all over Tony Jones who has failed to challenge them on many counts.  

How about this idea:  next time you perceive a Kerry O'Brien interview which clearly demonstrates his left leaning, post the details on this thread.  I almost always watch the 7.30 Report as do a lot of other ASF members and we can then "dissect" any suggested bias in whichever direction.


----------



## bel532 (7 April 2007)

Julia said:


> I'd have to totally disagree here.  I've seen several interviewees just walk all over Tony Jones who has failed to challenge them on many counts.
> 
> How about this idea:  next time you perceive a Kerry O'Brien interview which clearly demonstrates his left leaning, post the details on this thread.  I almost always watch the 7.30 Report as do a lot of other ASF members and we can then "dissect" any suggested bias in whichever direction.





I hardly ever watch the 7.30 report nowadays since my preference is Lateline. But some time ago when I did watch an interview between Kerry O'Brien and John Howard, Kerry's anti-Liberal anti-JH bias was so obvious it was sickening? Tony Jones leaves him for dead IMHO!


----------



## Julia (7 April 2007)

bel532 said:


> I hardly ever watch the 7.30 report nowadays since my preference is Lateline. But some time ago when I did watch an interview between Kerry O'Brien and John Howard, Kerry's anti-Liberal anti-JH bias was so obvious it was sickening? Tony Jones leaves him for dead IMHO!




Well, if you hardly ever watch the 7.30 Report, that explains why you wouldn't have seen Kerry O'Brien being just as tough on Kevin Rudd or any other Labor person.

And wouldn't you want him - or any other interviewer - to indeed be hard on John Howard?  If an election were to be held tomorrow I'd vote Liberal, so am not inherently anti-Howard.  Nonetheless, I still want to see him vigorously questioned on some of the dubious decisions he has made, just as I want to see the Opposition similarly held to account for their policies and proposals.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 April 2007)

couple of my kids have gone to "Great Escape" in Sydney.
Wolfmother etc . examples....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imMW3GHcY2U 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6x8toMqbbU
They reckon this is good 
post with one reads.. 


> this is wolfmother.. they are a good band from austrilia...you should check them out.. they rock and play great music..they played at coachella and stuff..




Now I personally blame JJJ for this !! they are generationalist!! - blatant !!.  They gave this mob their J awards, and next thing you know they get some bludy Arias award, and internationally recognised , where will it end  - And Aunty should have funds frozen until they agree to take this sort of crap off the airwaves. 

As for SBS!! I tuned in the other day, and they were talking some foreign language !!! In Australia !!.  Everyone in Australia should speak Australian, not this other mumbo jumbo.

disgraceful bias, Aunty .   
(good way to get into an argument with the kids I can tell you,  )


----------



## wayneL (7 April 2007)

Julia said:


> Well, if you hardly ever watch the 7.30 Report, that explains why you wouldn't have seen Kerry O'Brien being just as tough on Kevin Rudd or any other Labor person.



Agree Julia,

I think Kerry O'Brien is pretty even handed.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 April 2007)

I also agree with you Julia - a tough interviewer, whoever he's dealing with.  The problem is of course that the pollies try to slither out from any question, (sometimes it's unbelievable - the answer they give has absolutely nothing to do with the question lol) - and Obrien (or Jones or anyone else) has to be persistent and fairly determined to get even half the question answered. 

I find both Obrien and Jones fantastic.  Gotta feeling the commercial fellas are a bit tamer, (Ray Martin even) probably reflecting their predicament, conscious or otherwise, to a certain reliance on political favours to "thrive" / fight off foreigners etc. 

Needless to say,  the opposition (as is the way of oppositions) are always more inclined to cooperate with the press, answer their  questions.  And likewise, needless to say,  the incumbents (as is the way of incumbents) carry on as if they are god, obviously have a fair bit of incompetent bureaucracy to defend ( difficult in itself) , and take on the attitude that they will sack the interviewer as soon as they get out of the studio for bias. , i.e. John Howard has claimed ABC bias more and more loudly ever since he became PM. IMO 

And who else but the ABC would be honest enough to put on a show like Media Watch - and include self criticism ?  Certainly not the commercials.

At least also ABC is commercially unbiased.  So often the channel 9s , 7s and 10s of the world ( or for that matter the commercial radio stations, John Laws, Alan Jones etc) have a commercial barrow to push.  (then of course there's Jones's involvement in the Cronulla thing    - in short, I'd prefer to watch or listen to ABC   )

The day we lose the ABC is the day we lose a big chunk of our best quality and most unbiased journalism. (IMO)

PS Channel 9 has openly proclaimed in the past that their "news" has more to do with "entertainment" and less to do with "passing on information" - and for once I would agree with them lol.


----------



## Julia (7 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> And who else but the ABC would be honest enough to put on a show like Media Watch - and include self criticism ?  Certainly not the commercials.
> 
> At least also ABC is commercially unbiased.  So often the channel 9s , 7s and 10s of the world ( or for that matter the commercial radio stations, John Laws, Alan Jones etc) have a commercial barrow to push.  (then of course there's Jones's involvement in the Cronulla thing    - in short, I'd prefer to watch or listen to ABC   )
> 
> The day we lose the ABC is the day we lose a big chunk of our best quality and most unbiased journalism. (IMO)




Agree 100 percent.  For a few cents per day, ABC Radio and Television offers up a broadly interesting and informative mix, with the odd absolute treasure thrown in.  It's especially valuable when one lives in a regional area and can't access the stimulus of a main city on an every day basis.


----------



## bel532 (9 April 2007)

Julia said:


> Well, if you hardly ever watch the 7.30 Report, that explains why you wouldn't have seen Kerry O'Brien being just as tough on Kevin Rudd or any other Labor person.
> 
> And wouldn't you want him - or any other interviewer - to indeed be hard on John Howard?  If an election were to be held tomorrow I'd vote Liberal, so am not inherently anti-Howard.  Nonetheless, I still want to see him vigorously questioned on some of the dubious decisions he has made, just as I want to see the Opposition similarly held to account for their policies and proposals.




There is no point in watching a program if you consider the interviewer (Kerry O''Brien) is biased and very very combatative. He is in the same mould as John Laws and Alan Jones from the commercial channels, in that they want to impose THEIR point of view on the interviwee. This is where Tony Jones (and John Faine on radio) are so superior to Kerry and their Sydney radio counterparts.

I don't watch these interviews to see  who 'wins or loses' but to learn about the pollys that are being interviewed. I used to love Amanda Vanstone being interviewed by Tony Jones and you could state that, on a number occassions, 'she got the better of him'.

Both Tony Jones and John Faine have the ability to carry ouit an interview in an intelligent, firm manner without sounding aggressive to the point of being rude, and trying to impose their personality and point of view on the political interviewee.

Probably KB is piqued by the fact that Howard and Costello are intelligent speakers in their own right and not easily overawed by Kerry's standing in the world of the ABC. As a consequence his questions sound rather strident and demanding.

If I had any doubts about Kerry's (and Maxine's)  political leanings, they were very evident  when, for a brief period they thought that Labour had won the last Federal election.They both had smiles so broad a Cheshire Cat would have been jealous!

Footnote. You state "Well, if you hardly ever watch the 7.30 Report, that explains why you wouldn't have seen Kerry O'Brien being just as tough on Kevin Rudd or any other Labor person.
My answer is :Why should I watch Kerry conducting interviews with pollys when I know he has a biased and combatative nature and there is another, much better interviewer, in Tony Jones, even though it is in a much later time slot. He has interviewed Rudd many times over the years in his role as  the the opposition's Foreign Affars spokesman.

Kerry has had his time.The King is dead, long live the King!


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 April 2007)

Australian Sory looks good  - introduced by Cosgrove   about East Timor and an Aussie who has immersed himself into its life. - a household face for East Timorese.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 April 2007)

there are none so blind as those who will not watch  

PS that last one should read Australian Story 
repeated later in the week - worth the watch  - an Aussie Army officer in Timor doing a great job.


----------



## ghotib (10 April 2007)

bel532 said:


> There is no point in watching a program if you consider the interviewer (Kerry O''Brien) is biased and very very combatative. He is in the same mould as John Laws and Alan Jones from the commercial channels, in that they want to impose THEIR point of view on the interviwee.




Except that he's never been accused, let alone proved, of adapting his point of view according to who is paying for it. And except that any ABC employee who did such a thing would be out in the street so fast you'd hear the sonic boom. 



> I don't watch these interviews to see  who 'wins or loses' but to learn about the pollys that are being interviewed.




Yes, and seeing them under pressure is an important way of learning, just as you don't see how good a tennis player really is until they get a good enough opponent. That said, direct challenge isn't the only way to put an interviewee under pressure, and different methods work better with different pollies (also true of sport). Most good interviewers have more than one approach, but people have different strengths and that's why we need more than one format and more than one interviewer. 



> Both Tony Jones and John Faine have the ability to carry ouit an interview in an intelligent, firm manner without sounding aggressive to the point of being rude, and trying to impose their personality and point of view on the political interviewee.
> 
> Probably KB is piqued by the fact that Howard and Costello are intelligent speakers in their own right and not easily overawed by Kerry's standing in the world of the ABC. As a consequence his questions sound rather strident and demanding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duckman#72 (10 April 2007)

Speaking of good interviewers/compares - I think that the ABC has a gem in Barry Cassidy on Insiders/Offsiders. 

He has a natural credibility factor that commercial networks just cannot generate for their journos.  

Great show that provides a wonderful wrap up of the week that was in politics. Having the Ducklings around means that the News and 7:30 Report is not always watched on a regular basis.  

By the way - Barry has a great chiselled, knarly, weatherbeaten face that would make for a great Archibald Prize entry. It just oozes character and life experience. Take note any artists on ASF!!!! 

Regards
Duckman

(PS - I heard Tony from "The Nightlife" talking about where he and his "partner" went for holidays the other night but he doesn't give much away - still can't tell if it's "Sam"  or "Samantha".)


----------



## trading_rookie (10 April 2007)

Further to the chasers, check their website for downloads of episodes for future viewing...

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/chaser/war/

Click on vodcast


----------



## Julia (10 April 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Speaking of good interviewers/compares - I think that the ABC has a gem in Barry Cassidy on Insiders/Offsiders.
> 
> He has a natural credibility factor that commercial networks just cannot generate for their journos.
> 
> ...





Hi Duckman

I like Barry Cassidy too.  A very laid back approach covers an astute mind.
And with the members of the weekly panel, at least they always include one obviously right leaning journalist, e.g. Andrew Bolt.

Hope the ducklings are properly excited about the coming additional duckling.

Regards
Julia


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 April 2007)

notice chasers  also picked up on $2.40 /ML water
funniest (bravest ?) I thought was offering Hillary Clinton a cigar  

(PS agree entirely about Barrie Cassidy , and versatile - equally at home with politics and sport , Insiders / Outsiders / Offsiders etc - guess you've gotta be multi dexterous to keep a job in the ABC these days. )


----------



## Julia (12 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> notice chasers  also picked up on $2.40 /ML water
> funniest (bravest ?) I thought was offering Hillary Clinton a cigar
> 
> (PS agree entirely about Barrie Cassidy , and versatile - equally at home with politics and sport , Insiders / Outsiders / Offsiders etc - guess you've gotta be multi dexterous to keep a job in the ABC these days. )




I actually felt uncomfortable about the cigar thing with Hillary Clinton.
It's fine to throw off at politicians about what they themselves do, but that whole tawdry affair with Lewinski must have been really hurtful to Hillary and I thought they went too far with that one.


----------



## professor_frink (12 April 2007)

Julia said:


> I actually felt uncomfortable about the cigar thing with Hillary Clinton.
> It's fine to throw off at politicians about what they themselves do, but that whole tawdry affair with Lewinski must have been really hurtful to Hillary and I thought they went too far with that one.




It was a bit uncomfortable to watch I agree. I laughed hardest at the start of that segment when the yankee woman and her husband getting angry at the guy as they were trying to enter the restaurant(or whatever it was)!



2020hindsight said:


> notice chasers  also picked up on $2.40 /ML water
> funniest (bravest ?) I thought was offering Hillary Clinton a cigar




I rated the bra boys bit pretty highly for bravery. No way would this young professor be carrying on like that


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 April 2007)

professor_frink said:


> I rated the bra boys bit pretty highly for bravery. No way would this young professor be carrying on like that



yep overtones of some of Norm Gunston's interviews (asking the Sumo wrestler why he wore a nappy etc )
and I agree re Bra boys - sheesh
and the potential insult to Hillary - probably an old joke better buried (not that I've got anything against old - even ancient - jokes , as you've probably noticed).  they're the only ones I can remember lol.


----------



## trading_rookie (12 April 2007)

The sinners accepting the apple was funny, and Chaz trying to get a job was good too. The loud train commuter this week wasn't funny at all.

The scattering of ashes by Chris had me in stitches...Hungry Jacks telling him to scatter them on the mat 'over there'! or in the pool with the swimmer telling him where to go.


----------



## Julia (12 April 2007)

trading_rookie said:


> The sinners accepting the apple was funny, and Chaz trying to get a job was good too. The loud train commuter this week wasn't funny at all.
> 
> The scattering of ashes by Chris had me in stitches...Hungry Jacks telling him to scatter them on the mat 'over there'! or in the pool with the swimmer telling him where to go.




Yes, I loved the scattering of the ashes too.  Really funny.

Does anyone remember one from the last series where they decided to test the claims of some advertisement for a vacuum cleaner?  They went into the store and from memory put down all sorts of yukky stuff for the vacuum cleaner to suck up.  Have I got it right?  Someone will remember it.  The expressions on the faces of the staff were priceless.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 April 2007)

Lisa Millar talks to former UK representative in Iraq , ABC 13/04/2007
(filling in for Tony Jones)
http://www.abc.net.au/lateline/content/2007/s1897089.htm



> LISA MILLAR: Now to Britain's former ambassador to the UN Sir Jeremy Greenstock, who played a key role in the international drama over Iraq that ended in war. ...  to help rebuild the country and establish a government. The career diplomat is regarded by many to have impeccable integrity, but he's frank about the current situation ....
> 
> LM: violence in Iraq, .....in the supposedly safe Green Zone, must shock even the most hardened of observers.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 April 2007)

Re previous post 
No doubt others would pick something else to highlight ...

I thought this was one of the highlights ..
"So what we've created is something that we will have to walk away from at some point with the job only a quarter or half done" .  

i.e. As I read it, there is as much chance of things getting worse by us continuing there, as there is of things getting better.   

I think I head him say elsewhere (PM maybe) that the only way to get this civil war to wind down instead of escalating is to get out and let them see themselves that it's getting noone anywhere.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 April 2007)

here's an old interview (from 1 april 07 ) between barrie cassidy and bob brown on who has lead the political debate on climate change.   

http://www.abc.net.au/insiders/content/2007/s1886678.htm (click "video")


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 April 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200704/s1899913.htm  Al Qaeda group says Iraq a 'university of terror'


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 April 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/pm/content/2007/s1899734.htm   Abstinence-only programs don't work: report
yet another of GW Bush's theories down the gurgler  


> PETER CAVE: Since 1982, American governments have spent more than $1.3 billion promoting sexual abstinence outside marriage as the answer to unwanted pregnancies and sexually transmitted diseases amongst young people.
> 
> The program has been a central plank of George Bush's social policy.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 April 2007)

just a friendly reminder folks ....9.00pm  - chaser !!!!


----------



## imajica (18 April 2007)

great satirical humour  2020!!!!!


----------



## CitySlicker (19 April 2007)

imajica said:


> great satirical humour  2020!!!!!




Gotta love the Chaser. Great stuff.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 April 2007)

not wrong ima and cityslicker, they are five funny dudes.  
mind you, lol, you'd have to feel sorry for some poor dude, maybe a shop attendant at a bed sale shop for instance - who had to remake those double beds after they'd been having a foursome in the shop lol.
hope they changed the sheets lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 April 2007)

Insiders Barrie Cassidy ..
Q: do seating positions reflect political leanings?
just twigged that that might be the case - Piers Akerman this week on right of camera for instance.

Julia , You mentioned Cassidy' craggy face - needs a facelift maybe? - like Paul Hogan you reckon .  

Insiders is a great show yes? - almost as good as media watch in that the press are prepared to criticise themselves (to some extent).  Probably because they have competitors in the same room - always healthy 

Here btw is the code of practice for aussie journalists (ABC or otherwise). Motherhood statements if ever I've seen them. 
http://www.australian-news.com.au/codethics.htm
Lol I love the one about "Do not plagiarise." - Alan Jones (famous for copying great chunks  chapter and verse out of other sources without acknowlegement) - this week his main defence apparently against naming a child witness - highly illegal - was that it was  mentioned in another paper  
IMO so little of what he does is original, just puts his slant on it and "recycles it".  

And of course both Laws and Jones would recognise # 7 as well 


> Journalists code of ethics - an oxymoron?
> Most media journalists belong to the Australian Journalists Association, a division of a trade union called the Media Entertainment and Arts Alliance (MEAA). Members are required to follow a code of ethics (shown in full below).
> What if they breach the code?
> You can lodge a complaint with the Judiciary Committee of the MEAA. A panel of five journalists will hear your complaint.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 April 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/mediawatch/transcripts/s1208134.htm media watch 
Alan Jones' "interview" :: 27/09/2004  - discussing jones's "style" 


> What a rank amateur compared to the ABA's favourite broadcaster Alan Jones.
> 
> Alan Jones: Treasurer do you ever shake your head during campaigns like this and wonder what it’s all about? Because you have been there for eight years, you have created 1.3 million new jobs. You've seen savings of more than $500 a month on interest repayments on the average home loan since you’ve been Treasurer, you’ve cut the debt from $95 billion to $27 billion, you've taken the average inflation rate from about five and a bit per cent to two and a bit, you've have taken the average interest rate, average, from 12.7 per cent to 7…
> -Alan Jones Breakfast Show, 2GB, 23 September, 2004
> ...



Last weeks Media Watch also highlighted his numerous upcoming legal difficulties / court appearances etc. 

Here's one from the archives - Chaser on "the seat of Jones" (SEPT 2004 - discusses Crean etc):-
btw, chaser, ok! - you are warned that this just might be satire  Also 2.5 years old . :-


> Labor to buy advertising time in Alan Jones’ opinions
> The ALP is considering a bid to advertise itself in the opinions of top-rating breakfast host and Today show mouthpiece Alan Jones. Though Jones has long been known as a supporter of the Liberal Party, history shows he’s always willing to reconsider a firmly-held opinion for a price.
> 
> But Jones’ support for Labor won’t come cheaply. Telstra was forced to sponsor his show to the tune of $1.2 million before Jones’ criticisms of the telco coincidentally stopped.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 April 2007)

Curtin was a good watch tonight 
William McInnes, Noni Hazelhurst, Geoff Morrell (as Chifley) - top show well presented, well done aunty 
If you missed it, I recommend you get to see it next time. Great wartime history.


----------



## bel532 (23 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Curtin was a good watch tonight
> William McInnes, Noni Hazelhurst, Geoff Morrell (as Chifley) - top show well presented, well done aunty
> If you missed it, I recommend you get to see it next time. Great wartime history.





A very good enactment of that dramatic period of our relatively short history, but I thought it looked as if it had been shortened for TV. A series over, say three episodes, would have enabled the producers to delve more deeply into the mind and thoughts of Curtin and the interaction between him, his colleagues, (pollys haven't changed much, have they? ) and Churchill.


----------



## ghotib (23 April 2007)

It sure did feel... compressed. Apparently the original proposal was for a 4-part series, but they couldn't find enough money. Great pity: you could feel it leaping over huge parts of the background and sometimes I got quite lost, especially trying to work out who everyone was. 

I'd never thought about the risks of the voyage when the troops were brought back from the Middle East. Those really were precarious times.  

Do any forumites remember those days? How did the show match your recollections? 

Ghoti


----------



## trading_rookie (24 April 2007)

I didn't get to see all of Curtain, but it did feel rushed and lacking something. 4 part series would have been great - could have played out more on Churchill lying to him that the ships had turned around, when infact they hadn't. I'd have loved to have seen how he and the wartime government got their way in the end.  

Oh well at least Bastard Boys is geared to be a four-part series. Morrell who played Chifley (sidenote: Joe Hockey father actually named him after Chifley) is gonna play Chris Corrigan.


Anyone see that great little sitcom last night called 'Bad Cop Bad Cop'? Poking a little fun at police corruption.


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 April 2007)

http://john.curtin.edu.au/resources/biography/details.html
excellent site on John Curtin - and all the matters covered in that show 
I agree bel and ghotib that is sure ended ubruptly - 
like as if they ran out of funds and said "well looks like out "3-hour-show-as- planned"  is gonna stop at the 100 minute mark" . 
But obviously we were all enjoying it, and hence when it ended felt sme disapointment - maybe the managers at ABC are tryingto get the hint across..."you want shows that reach a natural end,  then we need more mulat / funding." 

And sheesh I'd love to know if Churchill actually "disobeyed" Curtin's instructions when Curtin had authority over Aussie deployments - including whether they go to Burma or come home.   More research required , maybe tomorrow - would be appropriate at least  



> John Curtin, the only Australian Prime Minister to represent a Western Australian seat in the House of Representatives, led his country during the most critical phase of World War II. However, like his United States (US) counterpart, Franklin Roosevelt, Curtin did not live to see the final victory. At 4 am on 5 July 1945, in The Lodge, the prime minister's residence in Canberra, he became only the second Australian Prime Minister to die in office, barely six weeks before the Japanese capitulation was announced on 15 August.


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 April 2007)

> John Curtin, the only Australian Prime Minister to represent a Western Australian seat in the House of Representatives, led his country during the most critical phase of World War II. However, like his United States (US) counterpart, Franklin Roosevelt, Curtin did not live to see the final victory. At 4 am on 5 July 1945, in The Lodge, the prime minister's residence in Canberra, he became only the second Australian Prime Minister to die in office, barely six weeks before the Japanese capitulation was announced on 15 August.



Roosevelt died 12 April 1945
Curtin died 5 July 1945 
war ended 15 August 1945 

Two good men  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franklin_D._Roosevelt

Bit like Nelson dying just before the end of the battle  -oops being shot just before the end, dying just after - took 4 hours to die).

And maybe - just musing over a beer here  -  *Curtin working himself to death "ignoring" his illness had something in common with Nelson * putting the telescope to his blind eye ,  and (rumour has it) announcing "I see no ships."... ("only hardships", as a nautical mate adds)  


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horatio_Nelson As the two fleets moved towards engagement, Nelson ran up a thirty-one flag signal to the rest of the fleet, spelling out the famous phrase "England expects that every man will do his duty". The original signal that Nelson wished to make to the fleet was Nelson confides that every man will do his duty (meaning 'is confident that they will'). The signal officer asked Nelson if he could substitute the word 'expects' for 'confides' as 'expects' was included in the code devised by Sir Home Popham, whereas 'confides' would have to be spelled out letter by letter. Another officer suggested that "England" would be more powerful than "Nelson." Nelson agreed, and the signal was run up Victory's mizzenmast.
> 
> On 1 January 1801 Nelson was promoted to Vice Admiral of the Blue (the sixth highest rank). Within a few months he took part in the Battle of Copenhagen (2 April 1801) which was fought in order to break up the armed neutrality of Denmark, Sweden, and Russia.* During the action, his commander, Sir Hyde Parker, who believed that the Danish fire was too strong, signalled to Nelson to break off the action. Nelson ordered that the signal be acknowledged, but not repeated. Legend has it that Nelson turned to his flag Captain, Sir Thomas Foley, and said "You know, Foley, I only have one eye — I have the right to be blind sometimes," and then holding his telescope to his blind eye, said "I really do not see the signal!" *
> 
> ...




ANd incidentally "AUSTRALIA EXPECTS EVERY MAN WOMAN AND CHILD TO DO HIS OR HER DUTY" would have fitted right in there with one of Curtin's speeches


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 April 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horatio_Nelson 
PS Note that , based on that extract from the Wikipedia, after Nelson won at Copenhagen (by putting his telescope to his blind eye) , he was promoted to be in charge of de-NILE


----------



## trading_rookie (26 April 2007)

Chasing the chasers....the war on everyone 'cept the sponsors brought to you by Toyota was brilliant. Don't think these guys will sell out. 

If life was a musical at Bunnings!!! had me in stitches so too being put on hold at Telstra, Optus and CBA...the outsourcing to an Indian at the end!!!!

Taking a dump on a McDonalds grill thankfully has put me of maccers for a while...

Anyone catch their program a while back on SBS called CNNNN?

re: Curtin and Churchill disobeying, can't recall if it was the ABC program 'Australians at war' or another doco around Anzac day a few yrs ago is where I got this info, along with the British lie that their navy was unsinkable and then Singapore happened. Australia looked to the US and McCarthy was given control over all of Australia's military.

Anyone watch Spicks and Specks? Good for a laugh. I don't mind that 'ginger' female comedian who comes on after chasers...the politically incorrect grandma character is the funny.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 April 2007)

trading_rookie said:


> 1.so too being put on hold at Telstra, Optus and CBA...the outsourcing to an Indian at the end!!!!
> 2. Anyone catch their program a while back on SBS called CNNNN?
> 3. re: Curtin and Churchill disobeying, can't recall if it was the ABC program 'Australians at war' or another doco around Anzac day a few yrs ago
> 4. Anyone watch Spicks and Specks? Good for a laugh.
> 5. I don't mind that 'ginger' female comedian who comes on after chasers...the politically incorrect grandma character is the funny.



totally agree rookie lol
1. ohh man - that was hilarious   
2. yep 
3. must check
4. yep and 
5. yep-to-a-point (but her comedy gets really old really fast IMO, and before long I happily turned her off  )

Chaser taking the mickey out of Alan Jones was also good (thank goodness someone is prepared to take him on - the pollies are too frightened to) - Chasers seems to follow hot on the heels of Media Watch - and cover similar points, but each in their own respective inimitable styles  (and both excellent, imo anyway )


----------



## Pager (26 April 2007)

I look at the ratings of TV in Australia and cant help think its rigged, ABC harrdly rates ????? but so many people seem to watch some of there shows ??????????????????????????, take the Chaser, Kath and Kim, The Bill, Parkinson, Spicks and Specks to name but a few.

I go to work and many watch these shows and talk about them but look at the ratings and its all 7,9 and 10 that we all apparently watch ?.

Even the News which both ABC and SBS do alot better is way down the list compared to the commercial tabloid counterparts.

Stinks IMO.

Cheers

Pager


----------



## Ants (26 April 2007)

The only channel to watch. Beats sbs with its lame advertising.


----------



## Moneybags (26 April 2007)

trading_rookie said:


> Chasing the chasers....the war on everyone 'cept the sponsors brought to you by Toyota was brilliant. Don't think these guys will sell out.
> 
> If life was a musical at Bunnings!!! had me in stitches so too being put on hold at Telstra, Optus and CBA...the outsourcing to an Indian at the end!!!!
> 
> Taking a dump on a McDonalds grill thankfully has put me of maccers for a while...




Very funny episode this week. My wife very promply left the room after the McDonalds send up.......hehehe.

On a serious note Murphys' Law is a great show in my opinion.

MB


----------



## Julia (26 April 2007)

That is one television half hour that goes so fast.

I just loved the Bunnings "Musical" especially the bemused expressions on the faces of the staff.
And then putting on hold the counter staff of all those infuriating organisations who do it to us all the time was brilliant.

These guys are great to just think up this stuff.

Now if they could just bring back "Backberner" life would get even better.


----------



## Boyou (13 May 2007)

Just watched "Bastard Boys " 

Been an avid supporter of the ABC for all my viewing life (30 years)

In two minds,actually ..on the one hand my immediate reaction is what a brilliant depiction of events.

On the other how bloody biased it was! Hardly saw anything from the government side..Lets hope there is some balance.

After all it is so very recent..so immediate!

Will be watching tomorrow's finale'

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 May 2007)

the sideshow / umbilical bros


----------



## greggy (19 May 2007)

I enjoy watching a number of programs on the ABC including The Chasers War on Everything (the funniest TV show), the 7:00 News, Lateline and Business Lateline. IMO the ABC provides the best news coverage. Its also great to watch shows without commercials.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 May 2007)

Dawkins was on ABC - 9.30pm - you WA sandgropers can still see it - 
Seriously worth watching.  (Part 2 next week).


> Root of All Evil? : The God Delusion   Time: Sunday, May 20, 9:32 PM
> Channel: ABC  Duration: 53 minutes



I think the thing that most terrified me was the small group of American "freethinkers" who believe in evolution and who are forced to gather in small meetings - risk of not being employed etc .  (terrifying)

And of course he goes on to point out the connection between faith and current trends to war. (ditto)


----------



## trading_rookie (22 May 2007)

> Just watched "Bastard Boys "
> 
> Been an avid supporter of the ABC for all my viewing life (30 years)
> 
> ...




Yeah this mini-series looked like a life and times of a former secretary of the ACTU that's been given a safe Labor seat in NSW to get himself into Canberra...

Good to see Chasers back on track after 2 weeks of mediocrity...the UN peacekeepers and visualising a spare car park spot were corkers!

Anyone watch 'Grass Roots'?...talk about being a fly on the wall within a local council,this is brillant tv, unlike that crime crap that dictates commercial stations.


----------



## Sprinter79 (25 May 2007)

Watching 'Crude' tonight has made me depressed 

Didn't really tell me much more that I didn't already know, but it was a 'slick' (pardon the pun) doco :


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 June 2007)

Must be getting close to the final episode 

As It Happened : Churchill's Bodyguard - Love Him to Death  
Time: Friday, June 1, 8:30 PM 
Channel: SBS 



> April 1945 saw the death of Roosevelt. Following Churchill's cabinet resignation, Walter was asked by his superior to resign his duties for a rest. He and Mary, Winston's favourite secretary, had married in secret three months earlier. Thompson talks of the important role Mrs Churchill played in her husband's life and the many times she had offered moral support to him in the early difficult days of the war. Walter regarded Churchill as his friend as well as his boss, but he had no illusions. "I loved him" Walter says, "despite his obstinacy, his selfishness and his inconsiderate attitude to those who were close to him. I understood his way in the end, but I know that he never understood mine." Walter published his memoirs - it was a bestseller.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 June 2007)

might be worth a watch 
behind every successful man is a woman - 
including it seems Popes 


> Lost Worlds : Dangerous Liaisons: Famous Mistresses - Part 1: The Pope's Mistress
> Time: Sunday, June 3, 7:30 PM
> Channel: SBS
> Duration: 60 minutes
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 June 2007)

This one put up as comedy 


> John Safran Vs God : Xtreme Mormons/Vodouism/Gods & Guns
> Time: Sunday, June 3, 11:20 PM
> Channel: SBS
> Duration: 30 minutes
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 June 2007)

WA watchers...
A seriously brilliant show just finished
 Cutting Edge ( 2 x 1 hour programs on SBS.)
Strongly recommended - even if you miss the first hour, try to get the second one - 
Osama BL 's rise and why he is as strong as he is.


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 August 2007)

great panel discussion - (on as we speak )


> Difference of Opinion
> Time: Thursday, August 23, 9:25 PM
> Channel: ABC
> Duration: 55 minutes
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 August 2007)

hey WAssies - this show is worth a try  ...
Political profiling
the first major psychological analysis of a political leader (Hitler) -  and the CIA have been doing it ever since (including Suaddam Hussain)


> As It Happened : Inside the Mind of Adolf Hitler
> Time: Friday, August 24, 8:35 PM
> Channel: SBS
> Duration: 55 minutes
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 August 2007)

hey WAssies - this show is worth a try  ...
Political profiling
the first major psychological analysis of a political leader (Hitler) -  and the CIA have been doing it ever since (including Suddam Hussain)


> As It Happened : Inside the Mind of Adolf Hitler
> Time: Friday, August 24, 8:35 PM
> Channel: SBS
> Duration: 55 minutes
> ...


----------



## Duckman#72 (7 September 2007)

Did anyone watch Chris Lilley's new show - Summer Heights High on Wednesday night? 

He is great. One of the best comic talents in Australia.

Cheers

Duckman


----------



## greggy (7 September 2007)

Hilarious to see the Chaser's mob get through 2 security points before being caught.  They might well have done the NSW police force a big favour by showing how they're not up to scratch. Funny also to see Chas dressed up as Bin Laden. Their ratings might now even go up even further. Security is over the top in NSW for this particular event.


----------



## chops_a_must (26 October 2007)

Did anyone see the Doco tonight on The Catalpa Rescue?

I thought it was brilliant. Always good to see something enthralling in local history.


----------



## Boggo (26 October 2007)

I saw that Chops, amazing courage against the odds.

Risk/Reward would have been hard to calculate on that.

You can see why those Paddies have always won their country back from every take-over that has happened over many centuries, sheer determination and an all or nothing approach.

Mike


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 November 2007)

wassies
- great shows tonight ...
catalyst... 
a) meth / ice  (brilliant)
b) dinasaur skeleton in qld (take it or leave it) 
c) global warming scientist (v good)

then 
"the ten pound p[oms "
bludy brilliant


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 November 2007)

nice concluding comment from that global warming scientist ..

"we shouldn't be conducting what is an obviously uncontrolled experiment on the earth's atmosphere" :eek3:


----------



## greenfs (2 November 2007)

I would be very rich if I had a $ for every time the cheese & kisses said.. "What's on Channel 2?". So much so that she has accepted that if she goes to the pearly gates before me, I can get the phrase included on her tombstomb.

Seriously, though there is a fair amount of violence and rubbish on the commercials so what choice do I have?

Great interview of ex Solicitor Andrew Fraser by Andrew Denton this week


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 November 2007)

> Great interview of ex Solicitor Andrew Fraser by Andrew Denton this week



yep was a beauty wasn't it ..

a severe sentence (6 years when he was expecting 6 months) - possibly because he had defended criminals in the past 

and he certainly doesn't like drugs 

Likewise great interview with Terri Irwin.
(defending Bindi's multi-faceted role in the wild life warriors, school etc etc ) 
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/10/29/2072726.htm


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 November 2007)

Difference of Opinion ..
subject ..Global Warming 
FANTASTIC !! 
(wassies - in 1 hour
and queenslanders - now! )
I particularly liked the 20 year old girl who represented "the future"


----------



## chops_a_must (9 November 2007)

I really liked The Sound of Aus.

Ironically hosted by a kiwi, John Clarke.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 November 2007)

wassies
SBS is great tonight
Insight is good ( re election issues)
Cutting Edge is fantastic ( Al Jazeera etc)
http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/55ABE840-AC30-41D2-BDC9-06BBE2A36665.htm


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 November 2007)

Difference of Opinion 
tonight ABC (wassies)
(I particularly agreed with the Greens candidate from ACT who pointed out that Johnny's downfall was arguably his winning both houses)


----------



## Julia (22 November 2007)

Has anyone been watching "The Librarians" which has taken the place of "Summer Heights High".  Pretty funny, especially the lead actor, the Head Librarian, Frances O'Brien.  
Nowhere near as good as Summer Heights High, though, which for me was the highlight of the viewing year.  Best parody I've ever seen.


----------



## Duckman#72 (22 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Has anyone been watching "The Librarians" which has taken the place of "Summer Heights High".  Pretty funny, especially the lead actor, the Head Librarian, Frances O'Brien.
> Nowhere near as good as Summer Heights High, though, which for me was the highlight of the viewing year.  Best parody I've ever seen.




Hi Julia

Yes I've been watching it. The first episode showed so much promise but it has fallen away slightly. But I have been enjoying it all the same. As much as Fran is a pain in the bum, racist, self-absorbed little Hitler I can't help but feel some empathy for her. A little like David Brent in The Office.

The Library is all she has - we are learning that she is in a marriage to a man she doesn't love (and never has) and feels as if her whole life has been about playing second fiddle to others and never getting the recognition *she feels *she deserves. To me the secret to The Office was being able to cringe at David but silently feel for him and I'm seeing that with Fran!!

As for Summer Heights High - I really liked it, but not nearly as much as We Can Be Heroes. I thought only having 3 primary characters slightly weakened the series. With 5 main characters in WCBH it was kept fresh. For me there needed one more character thread in each episode - for example a school gardener or janitor. Just to give Jonah, Mr G and Jonah a rest. But who am I to complain...Chris Lilley is a huge talent.

Duckman


----------



## moneymajix (26 November 2007)

This documentary is on the sexier public broadcaster, SBS.


*My Penis And Everybody Else's*

In his last film, My Penis And I, Lawrence Barraclough went on an incredibly personal journey, as he overcame insecurities about the size of his manhood. Lawrence realised that the problem wasn't in his trousers, it was in his head. The film became a huge talking point for a subject that is often avoided, and Lawrence now wants to take his journey further - to help other men do the same. 

My Penis And Everybody Else's will challenge society's stereotypes of masculinity, as well as getting to the heart of why men are so fixated with their members. Emotional, revelatory, and intensely engaging, this film will take on one of society's last taboos, and culminate in one of the most daring exhibitions ever seen in the UK, as Lawrence puts together the world's largest collection of penis portraiture ever seen! ! (From the UK, in English) (Documentary) 



Duration (mins)  65  
Date of broadcast  *30/11/2007  *
Channel  SBS  
Price: AUD54.95
including GST


http://www20.sbs.com.au/whatson/?date=2007-11-30&channelID=1


----------



## chops_a_must (28 November 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> As for Summer Heights High - I really liked it, but not nearly as much as We Can Be Heroes. I thought only having 3 primary characters slightly weakened the series. With 5 main characters in WCBH it was kept fresh. For me there needed one more character thread in each episode - for example a school gardener or janitor. Just to give Jonah, Mr G and Jonah a rest. But who am I to complain...Chris Lilley is a huge talent.
> 
> Duckman



If anyone is into really intelligent comedy, make sure you watch Micallef's Newstopia on 10.00pm, Wednesday nights on SBS. I'm expecting some really funny election based stuff tonight.

Might be right up your alley 2020. 

You can also get a look at last week's episode here:

http://programs.sbs.com.au/newstopia/

It was pretty good, particularly the first 5 minutes.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 November 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> If anyone is into really intelligent comedy, make sure you watch Micallef's Newstopia on 10.00pm, Wednesday nights on SBS. I'm expecting some really funny election based stuff tonight.
> 
> Might be right up your alley 2020.
> 
> ...



hell that's hilarious man lol
- on soon -  
cheers


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 November 2007)

thanks chops - funny funny show that NT


----------



## chops_a_must (29 November 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> thanks chops - funny funny show that NT




Wasn't the best I had seen, but not bad.

I think this clip has the best part of the series so far. "Pervez Musharef defends claims of vote rigging, saying, '298% of voters can't be wrong.'"



And the interview with Edmund Hilary... Classic...


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 November 2007)

lol - you only have to watch 5 mins and you get to the bit on Marion Jones etc..

that website of yours is obviously amended each Wednesday night to replay the most recent one all week...
http://programs.sbs.com.au/newstopia/ 

Misty Schreiber, so in a field of 48 in the 100 metres, you came out ... 48th 
47th Shaun  - if you take out Marion Jones ..
and who knows how many more drug cheats will come out of the woodwork in the next 10 15 20 years- 
I'm quietly confident I'll probably end up winning gold 

and Robert Mugabe,  ahh great stuff


----------



## chops_a_must (6 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> lol - you only have to watch 5 mins and you get to the bit on Marion Jones etc..
> 
> that website of yours is obviously amended each Wednesday night to replay the most recent one all week...
> http://programs.sbs.com.au/newstopia/
> ...




Lol! I hope you caught tonight's. First 5 minutes again was great.

I'm still waiting for John Howard to make an appearance on the 'Tyrant's and Their Pets' series.

Was also good to see Milo Kerrigan making a comeback. Lol!


----------



## chops_a_must (7 December 2007)

How good was that doco on Lester Ellis and Barry Michael? Fantastic.


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 December 2007)

You gotta watch Fred Dagg (ABC tonite lol)


----------



## Julia (30 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> You gotta watch Fred Dagg (ABC tonite lol)




I remember Fred Dagg very well from when I was living in NZ.  It was in the relatively early days of television and I think there was just the one channel.
It was ultra conservative in every way, e.g. the newsreaders spoke with a BBC accent and wore dinner suits to read the news.  Fred Dagg seemed hugely funny then, still makes me smile now.  Wish there were more John Clarke's in the world.

Some other Kiwis might also remember Lynn of Tawa?


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 January 2008)

hey wassies 
Sleek Geeks is definitely worth a watch (Adam Spencer and Dr Karl Kruszelnicki )
especially if you're interested in hypnosis and/or memory tests 


> Sleek Geeks Time: Thursday, January 10, 8.00pmChannel: ABCDuration: 30 minutesRating: GType: DocumentaryFormat: Closed Captions The Geeks set out to unravel some of the mind's mysteries and how it works




PS the hypnosis is brillinat - this lady definitely qualifies as a Manchurian Candidate lol. (continues to send postcards for a week without knowing why ) 

SO EASY TO give up smoking !!
My mate had hypnosis.  was told that every time he looked at a cigarette, he would see worms coming out the end - and sure enough he gave up,  easy as.


----------



## Scuba (10 January 2008)

CHOPS!
very necro, but cacked at the %298 of voters Youtube...

Good posts here from you, 2020 and others.

Back on topic though, I watch the aunty and loved the show on John E Mack a couple of nights ago, though I lament the passing of such an insightful academic human...


----------



## trading_rookie (11 January 2008)

> Some other Kiwis might also remember Lynn of Tawa?




Do any kiwis watch Outrageous Fortunes? This is kiwi drama at it's best. "Lyin' in the gutter, I cut the cord from my mudder".  

Anyone watch Spooks? This is spy drama at it's best, a lot better than 24.


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 January 2008)

Top show wassies - "Blair's War" SBS 
The leadup to the Iraq War. seen through the eyes of Blair and Bush.


----------



## skint (29 January 2008)

Julia said:


> I remember Fred Dagg very well from when I was living in NZ.  It was in the relatively early days of television and I think there was just the one channel.
> It was ultra conservative in every way, e.g. the newsreaders spoke with a BBC accent and wore dinner suits to read the news.  Fred Dagg seemed hugely funny then, still makes me smile now.  Wish there were more John Clarke's in the world.
> 
> Some other Kiwis might also remember Lynn of Tawa?




A Eureka moment! We agree!


----------



## Julia (29 January 2008)

skint said:


> A Eureka moment! We agree!




Yep, and would probably find other areas of agreement also, Skint!
How boring would it be if we all thought the same stuff about everything.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 February 2008)

tonight - (10 minutes time ) 


> Cutting Edge
> Tuesday, February 5, 8.30pm
> Channel: SBS
> Duration: 60 minutes
> ...




Looks interesting . 
I must admit I am constantly amazed at the number of stories linking Aus with Indon - often 20 going concurrently  - and how the leaders seem to be able to steer through the barbed wire entanglement


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 February 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> If anyone is into really intelligent comedy, make sure you watch Micallef's Newstopia on 10.00pm, Wednesday nights on SBS. I'm expecting some really funny election based stuff tonight.
> 
> You can also get a look at last week's episode here:
> 
> http://programs.sbs.com.au/newstopia/



chops - don't forget Shaun Micallef's back this week 

He says it's the first time he's had a repeat of one of his many series.
Heard him interviewed today - some of his early shows were not all that... err... challenging 

But he's a lawyer btw . 

  Full Frontal Milo Kerrigan hosts the weather 

 Full Frontal Milo Kerrigan Ballet Instructor


----------



## chops_a_must (11 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> chops - don't forget Shaun Micallef's back this week
> 
> He says it's the first time he's had a repeat of one of his many series.
> Heard him interviewed today - some of his early shows were not all that... err... challenging
> ...




I'm pretty sure there was more than one series of The Micallef Programme. Geez... that show was his best work, and incredibly funny. Check it out if you haven't already. A very intelligent man.

Good to read your musings again though mate.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 February 2008)

south aussies
great "Australian Story "
about Nicole Cornes
gee but she was given a rough time by the press


----------



## dalek (25 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> south aussies
> great "Australian Story "
> about Nicole Cornes
> gee but she was given a rough time by the press




Some would say deservedly so. To be sold to the S.A. people as a viable political representative for them when she was either excruciatingly underprepared, or a complete dill, or both, is insulting to them. The media's job is surely to expose that.


----------



## Boggo (25 February 2008)

I think that most South Australians would be in shock that so much (or any) taxpayers money was spent on this program about Nicole.

God help politics in Australia.
I will leave my comments at that.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 February 2008)

well it was news to me to find 
a) that she was law student
b) that she's a damned site more intellligent than she was made out to be by very selective editing of interviews by a hostile press - so selective in everything that was edited in and out about her confrontations with them 
c) that she was abused as a five-year-old by a family friend, and carrying a lot of scars because her grandma didn't believe her 
- and recently looked the bastard in the eye in court - yesss!
d) i.e. she had her own problems despite a brave exterior during the election campaign
e) that she wants to work for justice for the "oppressed" 

In short, I found it a real eye-opener. And (a bit like media watch) , interesting to see the abuse of "power/influence" that the media are capable of  (just imo)


----------



## Julia (25 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> well it was news to me to find
> a) that she was law student



So???



> b) that she's a damned site more intellligent than she was made out to be by very selective editing of interviews by a hostile press - so selective in everything that was edited in and out about her confrontations with them



They can't edit what wasn't there.




> c) that she was abused as a five-year-old by a family friend, and carrying a lot of scars because her grandma didn't believe her
> - and recently looked the bastard in the eye in court - yesss!



Like thousands of us.  What does this have to do with her suitability as a candidate?




> d) i.e. she had her own problems despite a brave exterior during the election campaign



And I suppose she was the only person with any sort of personal problems?


I agee with Boggo.  The ABC produces some great stuff.  The dollars spent on this woman could actually have been used to do something worthwhile.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 February 2008)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/02/26/2172717.htm

Hey Julia, I just found it interesting ok ?.  (And I also think it was an appropriate topic for "Aust Story") . 

Nicole Cornes was virtually the only Labor candidate to go backwards on election day (swing against the trend etc). 

I don't know the other candidate, I wouldn't be at all surprised if he/she was better - probably much better. Still I came away from this "Aust Story" surprised - this bird wasn't as dumb a blonde as the press had presented her. (imo) 

And there were some good self-analysis of the press.  Probably in the same sense as I really enjoy Media Watch.  They (the media that is ) can be totally unscrupulous and totally unfair.   

Here's an article by Dr Kathie Muir, a senior lecturer in Gender, Work and Social Inquiry, in the School of Social Science at the University of Adelaide. This article makes many comments about women in politics, - also (true) that inexperience sure didn't help in Nicole Cornes' case.  



> Colour, emotion
> Women politicians and political candidates face particular challenges in the context of mediatised politics.
> 
> *Women in public life have always struggled to be judged on their performance and their skills rather than their appearance. Despite the rising numbers of female politicians, they are still framed as the exception and regarded as having at least potential novelty value. *
> ...




No question Nicole was super-inexperienced, but the point I didn't like was the selective editing by the media.  You saw the entire media question-and-answer session  - she answers a stack of questions -  then as she's desparately trying to break away to attend another appointment - and the aggressive reporters refuse to cooperate - (she'd have been entitled to get angry but she didn't) - she throws in one comment as she hurries away "(for any further questions) please ring my campaign manager"

*So guess which comment makes the evening news - just that one - the implication being that she didn't answer or can't answer any questions*. 

Here are a couple of comments after that ABC article :-  I lean towards the second version - but no biggie.  Thanks for another interesting doco ABC 



> Jen : Nicole Cornes was ridiculed because she was an idiot....not because she was a woman. If the media had ignored her ridiculous performance as a political candidate she might have ended up as a member of parliament, responsible for passing laws affecting all of us. This is a much scarier prospect for the women of Australia.






> Tan: I don't totally agree that Nicole Corners is an idoit, because she doing her Masters degree, she is probably better behind the scenes than in the limelight. I do agree that if the media had ignored her she would have won the seat and would have done well serving her community. The media is good at creating pollies just look at Pauline Hanson, if the media had ignored her we would have all been better off.


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> And (a bit like media watch) , interesting to see the abuse of "power/influence" that the media are capable of  (just imo)



I posted a comment to a News Ltd website the other day. It was factually correct and added to the debate. Just one problem - it ran contrary to the interests of one of their major advertisers though it didn't name any companies. Needless to say it didn't get past their censorship.

Media bias is everywhere to the point of major newspapers attaching headlines that are the total opposite of the article. Presumably just relying on most only reading the headlines to press their vested interests.

Far too many people actually believe what they read / hear IMO. Given that there are errors in the reporting of close to 100% of news items where I know the facts for certain, I can only assume the rest are just as distorted.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 February 2008)

Smurf1976 said:


> .. Given that there are errors in the reporting of close to 100% of news items where I know the facts for certain, I can only assume the rest are just as distorted.



spot on smurf - and don't you just love it when Media Watch gives em some scrutiny (and HONESTLY rips em apart - I almost said gives em some of their own medicine but that would achieve nothing).

Some of the miserable excuses that top executives come back with, trying to justify a false verbal attack on someone, or bias, or blatant "cash for comment" - eg John Laws and Alan Jones exposed as hypocritical etc  

Love that show !


----------



## Boggo (26 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Nicole Cornes was virtually the only Labor candidate to go backwards on election day (swing against the trend etc).
> 
> I don't know the other candidate, I wouldn't be at all surprised if he/she was better - probably much better.
> 
> No question Nicole was super-inexperienced, but the point I didn't like was the selective editing by the media.




For those of you who were nowhere near any of the action prior to the election it is obvious that most are going down the old Blond, Molested as a kid, Female in politics, Media target track, give it a rest !

Nicole was fed to the lions, she did'nt stand a snowball in hells chance of even rating as a serious contender against Andrew, the Liberal candidate.

Nicole is a lovely person but she is not a politician, she may have the potential, she should not have been placed in that position at short notice.

Kevin 07 himself could not have unseated the liberal candidate in that seat, what better way for Labour to lose the seat that was unwinnable anyway.

BTW, I live in her electorate.

http://www.pollbludger.com/699

Mike


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 February 2008)

Boggo said:


> it is obvious that most are going down the old Blond, Molested as a kid, Female in politics, Media target track, give it a rest !....




yes, but as an article in Aus Story .. (human interest etc) 

I would argue that there's no need to "give it a rest" , i.e.  :-

that it is (possibly) obvious that most (/many/some whatever) are going down the old ..   Blond-;-Molested as a kid-;-Female in politics-;-Media target-;-Fed to the lions-;-Did'nt stand a snowball in hell's chance-;-Lovely person-;-but etc -track.

And After all that,  I'd say, don't give it a rest - but tell the story!. It's interesting. 

Hell m8, just because you know the story - don't deny it from the rest of us 

PS I'm sure you'd find it more interesting than an article on Ruddock lol. 
Then again - ABC might turn him into a human interest case one day as well - maybe telling his favourite joke   (hope his face doesn't crack lol)


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 February 2008)

pfft
some funny comments out there ...:
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/02/26/2172717.htm


> "She's an idiot"
> 
> "... And parliament isn't full of enough idiots at the moment? What difference would one more make?"
> 
> "Hope that Nicole runs again. While she did not perform well in front of the media, I think she would make a good local member..."



and the winning comment is .. 



> "She should not try for Ministerial ranks however"


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 March 2008)

Four Corners discussing Moslems in Aus
- the counterproductive nature of "hard counter-terror laws"
- quoting this bloke :- 
http://www.arts.monash.edu/politics/staff/dwright-neville.php 

just started but so far pretty good.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 March 2008)

After 4 corners on Mondays (and after Media Watch) they have a series on the mafia.
Last week they showed the maxi-trial..



> 2,665 years of prison sentences were shared out between the guilty



 sheesh !
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maxi_Trial


> The Maxi Trial (Italian: Maxiprocesso) was a criminal trial that took place in Sicily during the mid-1980s that saw hundreds of defendants on trial convicted for a multitude of crimes relating to Mafia activities, based primarily on testimony given in as evidence from a former boss turned informant. The success of the trial drew other former Mafia members to testify against their former associates. This ultimately resulted in the shutting down of a significant percentage of Mafia-driven narcotics-trafficking and greatly damaged the alliances between Sicilian and American families






> The verdicts
> The trial ended on December 16, 1987, almost two years after it commenced. The verdicts were announced at 7:30PM and took an hour to read through.
> 
> Of the 474 defendants - both those present and those tried in absentia - *360 were convicted.*
> ...


----------



## Pronto (14 March 2008)

> John Joseph Cahill (21 January 1891 – 22 October 1959) was Premier of New South Wales from 1952 to 1959. He is best remembered as the Premier who approved construction on the Sydney Opera House, and for his work increasing the authority of local government in the state



.
Picked this up from an earlier page. He was known as Joe Cahill, which was pronounced 'Carl' as were any other Cahills at that time. The current pronunciation of 'Cay-hill' (as the Australian soccer international player is known) is fairly recent and probably of US origin.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 March 2008)

wassies
SBS 8.30 
As it Happened - the Long March (Mao Tse Tung etc)
great watch.  

I recall in a bar in HK the day Mao died, a chinese bloke I had a beer with said " there is only one item of news this week ... Mao has died"


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

Pronto said:


> .
> Picked this up from an earlier page. He was known as Joe Cahill, which was pronounced 'Carl' as were any other Cahills at that time. The current pronunciation of 'Cay-hill' (as the Australian soccer international player is known) is fairly recent and probably of US origin.




Got his own expressway as well,still waiting for
wran,unsworth,carr, greiner,fahey(not elected) & the bagman of all the bagman...bob askin(makes the labour mob look like pan handlers...)
tb...


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 April 2008)

http://www.abc.net.au/austory/
you can hear it again ...

bob irwin's story


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 May 2008)

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/guide/netw/200805/programs/ZY9096A001D16052008T212200.htm

top show 



> Spooks
> 9:20pm Friday, 16 May 2008
> Entertainment   CC M
> The wait is over. The popular BAFTA-winning spy drama is back with another razor-sharp series of slick, topical stories.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 June 2008)

Gruen Transfer - easy to download (only around 100MB per show !  )
good for a laugh 

As Will Anderson says "advertising is the poetry of capitalism"

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/gruentransfer/download.htm

"Download the Show
Want to relive the experience or catch a show you missed? Here you can find the latest and previous episodes available for downloads. "

Episode 2 - 04/06/2008  » WMV |  » MP4  
Episode 1 - 28/05/2008  » WMV |  » MP4


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 June 2008)

also ...
try TGIF (thank god it's friday) from last Friday lol - 

Wendy Harmer, Lex Marinos, Will Anderson. - funny dudes. 

Note that you can drag the time line marker forward ( eg the funniest stuff imo starts about the 38min mark)

http://www.abc.net.au/local/audio/2008/06/06/2267686.htm


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 June 2008)

http://www.abc.net.au/local/audio/2008/06/06/2267686.htm

PS Wendy Harmer at the 14min30sec mark makes a presidential acceptance speech exploiting her minority status - and/or handicaps they have had to overcome  (just as Obama had to overcome race, and Hillary had to overcome her sex ) 

....    which is a classic  - in her case, it's a speech impediment lol

she really has a great laugh at herself


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2008)

Australian Storey - William McInnes  - on now in SA

Acclaimed actor and writer William McInnes takes you on a rollicking behind-the-scenes journey of his new Australian Story.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 August 2008)

tonight's Four Corners on the melting of the arctic ice 

The trend is that, in a couple of years , it will be worse than since man emerged on the earth  etc

PS no doubt Wayne would call it Bore Corners


----------



## trading_rookie (14 August 2008)

Anybody been watching the Hollowmen?


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 October 2008)

Galapagos  - ABC tonight 7.30   (for wassies) 
bludy brilliant
Proof positive of the dramatic directions evolution can take on isolated islands. 

iconic animals etc giant tortoises  etc 

"old friends"   (live to 150 years  etc )
a remarkable relationship with finches etc .


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 October 2008)

wassies
Four corners - an old show from 2007 , "Global Meltdown" 

Paul Barry was (sadly) spot on.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 October 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> wassies
> Four corners - an old show from 2007 , "Global Meltdown"
> 
> Paul Barry was (sadly) spot on.




Hey 2020, don't know if this should be on the jokes thread or not but John Hewson seems to be the ABC's resident economic expert nowadays. 

Everytime I turn on for the weather forecast he's guffing off. Popped up in the AFR last week too.

Silliness spans all media nowadays, even the left ones.

It must be the Great Crash. 

gg


----------



## cutz (13 October 2008)

*Re: Does anybody here watch the aunty*

Hi guys,

I was sort of watching the 7.30 report tonight whilst washing up, the discussion was about the market meltdown, the reporter was talking to a guy who worked for a company of which I didn’t catch the name, his outfit had a group of young traders in casual gear in front of huge screens, I couldn’t make out what they where up to.
I was just wondering what these guys were doing, I have heard mention of prop shops before on this forum which I initially assumed to be a propeller overhaul shop but was obviously mistaken,

Could someone shed some light on what this particular outfit is all about and what those young kids were trading?

Thanks. 

Cutz.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 October 2008)

cutz 
didn't see it sorry
the missus had the cricket blasting - sheesh, lol.
Currency traders?

As for that 4 Corners Show, almost 12 months old, - prophesising the meldown in precise detail - and you'd swear you were watching the current news.


----------



## cutz (13 October 2008)

Yes I agree, rather ironic,

I recall at the time thinking it couldn’t possible get that bad but here we are and look what’s happened since.


----------



## Julia (13 October 2008)

*Re: Does anybody here watch the aunty*



cutz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was sort of watching the 7.30 report tonight whilst washing up, the discussion was about the market meltdown, the reporter was talking to a guy who worked for a company of which I didn’t catch the name, his outfit had a group of young traders in casual gear in front of huge screens, I couldn’t make out what they where up to.
> I was just wondering what these guys were doing, I have heard mention of prop shops before on this forum which I initially assumed to be a propeller overhaul shop but was obviously mistaken,
> ...



I saw the 7.30 Report and don't recall anything about prop shops.
Are you perhaps referring to the section they had on derivatives trading?
These traders were working from large screens.
If you are really interested you can probably access the programme in full via the ABC's website.


----------



## cutz (14 October 2008)

You’re right Julia,

I checked it out to satisfy my curiosity and they were trading derivatives, Tibra Capital.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 October 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Galapagos  - ABC tonight 7.30   (for wassies)
> bludy brilliant
> Proof positive of the dramatic directions evolution can take on isolated islands.



2nd episode tonight 7.30pm

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/guide/netw/200810/programs/ZY9101A002D19102008T193000.htm

The islands that changed the world   ...  (maybe they mean how we think lol)


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 October 2008)

great 4 corners last night on the Murray-Darling Basin.
Trees dying - that have withstood the worst that nature (in the past) could throw at em.  Proof positive this ain't just "a bad year". 

Terrifying the overallocation and mismanagement that has been allowed to go on.  

Tonight there's a doco on "Seed Hunter" or some such - capturing various seeds with their magically diverse genetic codes.  Heard him interviewed on radio - I think he said that if world temperatures go up as predicted (maybe the high pessimistic end), he and his kind will need all their talents just to find varieties of grain that will grow - at all   (or something like that).

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/guide/netw/200810/programs/ZY9145A001D21102008T203000.htm



> Seed Hunter is a one-hour documentary, as part of the ABC's Future Makers series, about the hunt for seeds that may help save the world from its greatest ever crisis - a global food shortage brought about by human-induced climate change.
> 
> As Australia and much of the world wrestles with hotter weather and a dwindling water supply, mass starvation on a global scale is on the cards if we can't find ways to improve crop resilience. *Scientists are exploring many solutions to adapt our food supply, including going back to Mother Nature herself to locate the genes that can withstand our changing climate*; genes that, thanks to a high-yielding monoculture, have almost disappeared.
> 
> Australian scientist Dr Ken Street, aka the 'Seed Hunter', spends his life searching for the tiny seeds that could play a role in helping food producers around the world. This film follows Dr Ken, the 'Indiana Jones' of agriculture, on a journey from the drought-ravaged farms of Australia, to the heart of the Middle East, to the mountains of Tajikistan as he hunts for elusive wild chickpea that can survive temperatures of 40 degrees above and below zero.  ... etc






> At journey's end, Ken travels deep into the Arctic to deliver his precious bounty of seed to the impenetrable *'doomsday vault', built as a back-up for the world's seed supply of every food type known to humankind*


----------



## johenmo (23 October 2008)

Meet the Natives on ABC2 was a great series.  Missed the early part.  5 men from Tanna (Pacific) went to the UK.  Seems Prince Philip is the Son of thier God.  Didn't know that.  Must be why Liz married him.


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 October 2008)

Great show on Harold Holt tonight (8.30pm) 
He had been shown evidence (obtained by black jack Mackewan) that there was every chance Billy McMahon was feeding data to Japan via media spies.  (sounds like a right nerd that Billy) 

Also he was on morphone for arm/back pain ... wouldn't have helped his judgment (diving into superwild surf full of serious rips). 

No need to speculate why he had the sore back by the way ...   one thing leads to another etc    Mrs Gillespie was pretty sad to see him floating off apparently.


----------



## trading_rookie (24 October 2008)

> Great show on Harold Holt tonight (8.30pm)




That was brilliant, and what a revelation about McMahon and a journo spy sending manufacturing secrets to the Japanese...look how there's (Japan) exploded in the 80's and look what's happened to our manufacturing industries.



> Also he was on morphone for arm/back pain ... wouldn't have helped his judgment (diving into superwild surf full of serious rips).




JFK had a bad back during the Cuban missile crisis...I recall he was on something that they said could have impaired his judgment, though not sure if it was morphine.

They called him the 007 PM....that should just about summed it up. I believe if anything, he was showing off in front of his mistress and the youth in his company. As his son said, more bravado than brains. 

Last week it was Fibro's and Silvertails, this week the PM is missing...I'm hoping for more Aussie-centric documentaries.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 October 2008)

The ABC are a joke.

I was listening to RN this evening and they had a far left guy being interrogated by just a fair dinkum leftie for "balance".

Just a joke.

gg


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 November 2008)

doh
I just twigged that Keith Murdoch, the war correspondent who featured in last night's excellent ABC show about WWI on how John Monash won the war - and incidentally who tried to get him taken off the front line earlier in his career  - which could easily have cost the Allies the war  - was Rupert's father 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keith_Murdoch


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 November 2008)

Brilliant night on ABC TV1!
Bill Leak painting June Salter  ..
followed by the Howard Years! - sheesh how good does it get lol.


----------



## bluelabel (24 November 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Brilliant night on ABC TV1!
> Bill Leak painting June Salter  ..
> followed by the Howard Years! - sheesh how good does it get lol.




spew, you could have reminded me an hour ago before i started drinking...ALONE!!   so my next question is... did anyone tape tonights Howard Years?

:bier:

blue


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 November 2008)

BL  - not quite what you asked for , but if you go to this website and click "Episode 2" and the various interviews you get a good idea. 

Sure to out on youtubes soon 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/howardyears/

GST
East Timor
Aboriginal Reconciliation
Tampa 
Shane Stone Memo (suspicion on Howard for manipulating public opinion against Costello) 
Credit given publicly by Howard to Geoff Kennett for GST (when Costello had done it all and Kennett, Costello's arch-enemy, had done nothing  - just a nasty dude) 
etc

PS the show will be available on ABC's iview for "a limited period" apparently 

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/iview/


----------



## trading_rookie (25 November 2008)

> doh
> I just twigged that Keith Murdoch, the war correspondent who featured in last night's excellent ABC show about WWI on how John Monash won the war - and incidentally who tried to get him taken off the front line earlier in his career - which could easily have cost the Allies the war - was Rupert's father




Definitely worth a doh...but a bigger doh must be reserved for the
conspiracy theorist far-right wing group in the US who believe anyone
successful either practises Judaism or once did...they believe the Murdochs
converted to Christianity. After watching Monash, I think it would be hard
to convince anyone that Ruperts old man was kosher 

Re: Howard Years, some interesting topics...however Peter Reith looks like he
just tore of the wig and hastily wiped off the makeup before sitting down to 
be interviewed. Very weird looking chap. 

As for Costello, I guess all that skepticism about his 'liberal' views that came
out during his book launch can be put to bed, he very much is a liberal minded
individual in a pseudo-liberal party


----------



## long$$ (25 November 2008)

trading_rookie said:


> Definitely worth a doh...but a bigger doh must be reserved for the
> conspiracy theorist far-right wing group in the US who believe anyone
> successful either practises Judaism or once did...they believe the Murdochs
> converted to Christianity. After watching Monash, I think it would be hard
> ...





According to "Monash - The Outsider Who Won a War" by Roland Perry Random House 2004.
Murdoch was not concerned in the least about Monash's Jewish heritage. What concerned Murdoch was that Monash was not open to his influence. Murdoch had great ambitions as an influence peddler, especially after he managed to bring about the evacuation of Gallipoli by reporting the state of 
affairs there. Murdoch preferred White for Australian Corps leader who was open to his influence. Charles Bean the WW1 historian was anti-semetic and also campaigned against Monash.
Monash was arguably the greatest Australian ever. The battle tactics he developed were taken up by the British and essentially won the war. But his real value was his leadership of men. 300,00 turned out for his funeral in Melbourne in 1931. The politicians, especially Hughes, were however afraid of him and worked to keep him out of the public eye.


----------



## trading_rookie (25 November 2008)

Hey long$$, I'm going off memory from the dramatisation scene from the Monash doco during the exchange b/w Murdoch and the British General who defended Monash's lineage.


----------



## long$$ (26 November 2008)

trading_rookie said:


> Hey long$$, I'm going off memory from the dramatisation scene from the Monash doco during the exchange b/w Murdoch and the British General who defended Monash's lineage.




No offence taken - just a comment on influence peddling journalists - they are still around.


----------



## trading_rookie (26 November 2008)

No you're right, I watched the doco again last night, that was Bean doing the talking not Murdoch. I don't know how accurate the dramatisation scene in the doco is but Murdoch is present when the comment is made but doesn't say anything. It was Murdoch's idea to influence opinion back home to have Monash assigned to admin duties in England and White to be promoted to 'superior solider' to command the war. 

I like to download these little gems from the abc website...I really had no clue who he was. The only Australian General I'd ever heard of was Cosgrove...sad
 really that Australian history isn't flogged more. With such an overdose of
American history and culture on Australian commerical and cable tv it shouldn't 
be of any surprise that one can name more American generals than our own...Custer, Lee, McArthur, Powell, and Patton quickly spring to mind.


----------



## long$$ (26 November 2008)

rookie, I can only recommend the book I mentioned. It shows how the great can be prevented from doing their best for their country by the jealousies and fears of lesser men. Besides that it is "riveting"  - Peter Cosgrove says on the front cover - the reason I bought it despite having no idea of who Monash was apart from the name of the university.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 November 2008)

thanks gents (long$, t rookie).  and thanks to the good ole ABC for the show. 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=143601


----------



## long$$ (27 November 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> thanks gents (long$, t rookie).  and thanks to the good ole ABC for the show.
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=143601




Good stuff.

The first general for 200 years to be knighted on the battlefield.


----------



## chops_a_must (17 December 2008)

Ahhh... Wallace and Gromit... 

Always quality.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 December 2008)

not wrong m8 lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 January 2009)

wassies - top show on ABC tonight 
Who Killed Stalin 

reminds me of this one :-
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=KnPlrlHS-NY

which is a youtube attached to this post ...

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=294411


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 January 2009)

wow lol
How about the ABC show 9.55 pm tonight ...
alleging that a lot of women in the First Fleet were hookers lol (I think) 


> The Floating Brothel
> Time: Thursday, January 8, 9.55pm
> Channel: ABC1
> Duration: 60 minutes
> ...



shinbone , I was gonna try to get to bed early too 

PS and the Lady Juliana later with 200 odd "women only"


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 January 2009)

omg lol
at the time of her death, Mary Wade had 300 descendants (5 generations - down to great-great grandchildren)...



> You can buy "The floating brothel" at ABC Book Shops.


----------



## trading_rookie (15 January 2009)

With racism being the hot topic at the moment.

*9:30pm AEDST N!gger lovers:* Stephen Hagan is now known internationally for trying to get the word '******' removed from a sign at a sports ground in Queensland's Toowoomba, a battle which he is fighting all the way to the Bankruptcy Court as he is sued for bankruptcy by the Toowoomba Sports Trust.

The fight is over the name of the sports ground, named after 'E.S. "N!gger" Brown', a famous local sporting hero of the 1930s whose nickname was N!gger. 

Followed by *Constructing Australia: the bridge*. The trials and tribulations of building the Sydney Harbour Bridge...will have the dvd recorder ready for that one!


----------



## Julia (15 January 2009)

trading_rookie said:


> With racism being the hot topic at the moment.
> 
> *9:30pm AEDST N!gger lovers:* Stephen Hagan is now known internationally for trying to get the word '******' removed from a sign at a sports ground in Queensland's Toowoomba, a battle which he is fighting all the way to the Bankruptcy Court as he is sued for bankruptcy by the Toowoomba Sports Trust.
> 
> The fight is over the name of the sports ground, named after 'E.S. "N!gger" Brown', a famous local sporting hero of the 1930s whose nickname was N!gger.




This is a great example of PC stupidity.  ****** Brown was the affectionate term used by everyone who knew this man, and apparently accepted by Mr Brown perfectly happily.
Stephen Hagan needs to get a life doing something useful.


----------



## Julia (15 January 2009)

Oh for goodness sake!  I don't believe it!  Now I see why Trading Rookie has written N!gger.
I typed the proper word in full and it has come out in asterisks.

Joe, is this at your behest?


----------



## Julia (15 January 2009)

As a kid, I had a cat called N!gger!  He would have been pretty unimpressed to know his name was unmentionable.


----------



## trading_rookie (15 January 2009)

> Oh for goodness sake! I don't believe it! Now I see why Trading Rookie has written N!gger.




With more than decade of message board experience one learns how to get around censorship ;-)


----------



## Julia (26 May 2009)

The Chasers' War on Everything is back on tomorrow night, 9pm.
Great!


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 July 2009)

wassies
I think it's fair to say that Chaser's War is well worth the watch tonight 

(I agree with Julia and others that they deserved some time in the wilderness with that sick skit about the kids at death's door asking for "a break"  )

but I think that they've moved on - and tonight (the last for this series) is arguably worth the watch.  
There's even a genuine sense of "moving on" to a higher standard of humour 

Reminiscent of the good old days. 

cheers


----------



## Chris45 (30 July 2009)

Well I think that was one of the BEST they've ever done!!! They saved the best until last. Anyone who doesn't find them funny has NO sense of humour. The security guard sketch was excellent!  Can't wait to see what they come back with.


----------



## trading_rookie (30 July 2009)

Forget Chasers, they were so last year, watched maybe 5min this year and found them boring...bring on more of Foyle's War and can't wait for the sequel to Life on Mars, Ashes to Ashes.....oh and more Spooks 

Anyone catch that new bizarre show last night? United States of Tara? Aussie Toni Collette of Muriel's Wedding fame plays a 'mom' with multiple personality disorder. The disorders come out when she's stressed, like the 15 yr old trapped in the body of a 40 yr old who finds out her teenage daughter has a prescription for the morning after pill.

ps - Good to see Ally back on Lateline Business ;-)


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 July 2009)

trading_rookie said:


> .1. bring on more of Foyle's War
> 
> 2. Anyone catch that new bizarre show last night? United States of Tara? ... multiple personality disorder.



howdy tr, 

1. hell man, that 's my absolute favourite lol.
and the bastard could drive all along, and didn't need Sam, the blonde driver, lol  (stawberry blonde / redhead whatever) - dirty ole man syndrome.   
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=320877

2. missed it , but I've heard rave reviews by the critics - and allegedly the first show was one of the weakest ofthe series.   Maybe because it had to introduce all the characters - including her triple personality lol
Sounds  a bit like "The Three Faces of Eve".


----------



## trading_rookie (31 July 2009)

> howdy tr,




Hey 2020 - we're you been hiding?


> 1. hell man, that 's my absolute favourite lol.
> and the bastard could drive all along, and didn't need Sam, the blonde driver, lol (stawberry blonde / redhead whatever) - dirty ole man syndrome.
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/for...d.php?p=320877



I was gonna say...she's a blonde not red head as per your limerick/poem ;-)
I don't know if he's dirty, since he is a widower and hasn't been with anyone else, but was interested in that divorcee. Recall, his pilot son was in a relationship with Sam, but broke it off recently, and now she's seeing a GI  

I love the show because it gives you a glimpse of what life is like during a world war. Ppl trying to go on about their lives with the constant threat of the Lufansa (sp?) bombing them. 

Industry and commerce still go on with women also taking up occupation as welders, opposition to the government and war - in the form of a left wing, can't recall that 'traitor' mentioned but I have a feeling he isn't a fictitious character since the events of the show are based on real events...and the theme of the show, crime. And when you think about it, there would be more crime during war-time, the illegal moon-shine operation, siphoning off of petrol/oil, stealing of building materials and selling them on the black market, rations - the illegal slaughter of a pig, notice how their eyes light up when that womans society had on the feast, or when the Americans invited them over, infidelity - wonder how many illegitimate children were born during the war? 

The episode a fortnight ago, was a beauty where the execs from the shipbuilding co. falsely claimed a doubling of the workforce so as to pocket wages for themselves. How many times in life has this been used since?

And even though countries/governments were at war with each other, commerce in the form of businesses continuing trade with the enemy still going on. I guess we've all heard of IBM, but Coke Co. selling the Germans Fanta, 'cause Coke-a-cola could be politically damaging was only something I heard recently. (Sidenote: maybe that's why Fanta has cancer causing castogens and I haven't had a drop of it in 10 yrs!) In Foyles War, they had that episode where the well known UK co. had an office in Switzerland and was continuing to do business with the Germans. The MD or whatever he was, justified to Foyle by rattling off a no. of UK businesses and made the point, once the war is over, trade continues, though they were closet Nazis. I just recalled, how accurate that doco the Corporation is.

I guess the Brits continue to keep their reputations intact with quality shows like this. At a staggering 1.5 hrs an episode with great attention to detail to make you think you're watching something from the 40's has to be applauded. I get the DVD recorder ready every Saturday night and  record for archival purposes ;-) Hell, if I'm too wired & can't sleep due to work or the markets I'll watch the repeat on Tuesdays 



> 2. missed it , but I've heard rave reviews by the critics - and allegedly the first show was one of the weakest oft he series. Maybe because it had to introduce all the characters - including her triple personality lol
> Sounds a bit like "The Three Faces of Eve".



Usually pilots/first episodes are, but I didn't find that with this show...will definitely be watching more...seems Spielberg has a winner with this one, and Collette could see herself with an Emmy.

The fact that Collette has gone from Motion Picture to TV...apparently a big no no in the celluloid world has made me recall another fav show of mine making it's TV debut on SBS - Entourage!


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 July 2009)

trading_rookie said:


> 1. and now she's seeing a GI
> 
> 2. Lufansa



lol - 1. that should be on the American Arrogance thread _
2. a cross between Lufthansa and Luftwaffer m8 lol - 
cheers
avagoodone.


----------



## Logique (10 March 2012)

A thread back from the crypt, best fit on short notice.

Don't miss _Great Expectations_ at 7:30 on Sunday night 11 March. Part 2 of a 3 part series by the BBC in 2011. Nobody does costume drama better than the BBC.  A real twist in tomorrow night's plot. Based on a story by some bloke called Charles Dickens. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Expectations_(2011_TV_serial)

Production values and plot. It just doesn't get any better than this. Gladly pay my 8c for the day.


----------

